# Nre LCR in 327 Magnum



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I received an email from Ruger today announcing the arrival of the LCR in 327 Magnum, at which point I drove to my LGS an ordered one. This to me is the perfect chambering for this revolver even though I already have a Single 7 and SP101 in 327. Can't wait to get mine in hand, hopefully soon.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

I was excited about the news too. The LCR is a great gun and now you've got six rounds of what should be an effective defensive cartridge in a small package. I too have the SP101 in 327 and just ordered a single seven, which is arriving today. I love the cartridge. It has lots of handloading potential too--can be loaded up or down like a 38 special and is, in my mind, just as versatile. I love 32 caliber guns in general. They're always a pleasure to shoot. I love shooting my ppk in 32 acp much more so than in 380. People might knock some of the 32 ACP offerings for defensive use, but if you can put 8 rounds on target rapidly, then that's going to be sufficient.

Do you know if there is a website dedicated to the 327 federal? It would be cool to have a forum/community of people who are into shooting and reloading the cartridge.


----------

